# What r u paying for Liability Insurance



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

1 mil GL is about $500 for carpenters in IL, that's absed on a minimum fee however. The actual rate is based on your total yearly sales, so even for 1 mil coverage that premium can go way up if you are selling 4 mil a year. 

Your trade is a big fator, your sales are another big factor.


----------

